# FFAs describe your perfect BHM, inside and out.



## The Educator (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't add to the thread myself, as a straight, male FA. Hopefully there are some FFAs that want to share


----------



## Zowie (Dec 13, 2010)

Not scummy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2010)

In a nutshell: Fat on the outside and not crazy (except about me) in the inside.

There's a lot more but I'm flexible. Hope he is too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 13, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Not scummy.



¡FAIL!


----------



## Zowie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ¡FAIL!



Ughhh... well, your hair looks clean at least. Unless you rubbed that meat in it after.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 13, 2010)

Please refrain from creating such rhetorical threads. The answer here, is obviously, Paquito.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 13, 2010)

hmmmm...when you find him, please tell him I have been lookng for him

um...not Paquito, I know how to get a hold of him, thanks


----------



## charlieversion2 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Educator said:


> I'm afraid I can't add to the thread myself, as a *straight, male FA*...



So you asked why?
:doh:


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 14, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> So you asked why?
> :doh:



Now now, be nice. I think it's an interesting and relevant topic.


----------



## the hanging belly (Dec 14, 2010)

My ideal BHM has a huge belly, hopefully at least 6ft tall, and darker hair.

On the inside it's basically the usual, nice, funny, smart etc. But I also want him to love himself and his size. And I guess for anyone to be with me, they've gotta love big women too haha!


----------



## NYC_FFA (Dec 17, 2010)

Oliver Platt.

Oh wait, my husband! :blush:

*Whistles and moseys along to the next thread...*


----------



## nic_nic07 (Dec 17, 2010)

Adam Richman. 





I'm just saying. :bow: :bow: :bow: :eat2:


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 18, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Adam Richman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will take two orders of everything on that menu, please


----------



## nic_nic07 (Dec 19, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I will take two orders of everything on that menu, please



Done.  I just want two Adam's. 

::mind wanders to naughty place::


----------



## FFAKAT (Dec 28, 2010)

6', light brown hair, light eyes, 500+++LBS


----------



## SanDiega (Dec 29, 2010)

Big, obviously. Taller than me, so at least 510. A nice face is important, but I cant say what a nice face is until I see one. Bearded, with a sense of humor. Hopefully he can take charge and have initiative and ambition. He should like to kick back and watch movies, but also be able to handle himself in social situations. Ideally, he would share my childish enthusiasm for life. All these are qualities I would like, but I do feel that I probably will not know what a perfect man is like until I meet one.


----------



## BigChaz (Dec 29, 2010)

Speaking as a perfect man, I will admit that we are indeed hard to find / recognize.


----------



## SanDiega (Dec 29, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Speaking as a perfect man, I will admit that we are indeed hard to find / recognize.



Must be tough


----------



## vinarian (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm right here...

sheesh


----------



## Melian (Dec 31, 2010)

Outside: dry.

Inside: wet.


----------



## djudex (Dec 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> Outside: dry.
> 
> Inside: wet.



I'm dry inside and out, a husky husk.


----------



## shuefly pie (Dec 31, 2010)

Candy coating:

Nice round belly that's taut when full and soft-ish the rest of the time

Strong legs

Vein-y forearms

Good hair

Full lips

Not _too_ pretty. I like a face with some character.

And a nice layer of squish all over

*squish*
_________________________

Chocolatey middle:

Wicked sense of humor 

Smart in ways I'm not

Honest, but knows when to keep something to himself

Good work ethic

Protective - Not like freaky controlling protective or anything. Just the kind that makes a girl feel safe and a little like treasure.

Kind but not all sensitive, all the time. Not bathetic. Ever.

A good judge of character because that quality is not in my skill set
.
A pretty good listener, or at least convincingly tolerant of my verbosity.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 31, 2010)

shuefly pie said:


> Candy coating:
> 
> Nice round belly that's taut when full and soft-ish the rest of the time
> 
> ...



havn't we met


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 31, 2010)

Melian said:


> Outside: dry.
> 
> Inside: wet.



Thats my perfect woman. You and I should get get together and feel each other's insides.


----------



## SanDiega (Dec 31, 2010)

Also he should read books. Really turned off by men who don't read.


----------



## MasterShake (Dec 31, 2010)

SanDiega said:


> Also he should read books. Really turned off by men who don't read.



I'd rep the hell out of you if I could (dang rep limits!).


----------



## shuefly pie (Dec 31, 2010)

SanDiega said:


> Also he should read books. Really turned off by men who don't read.


That goes without saying. It's like listing breathing as a criterion.


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 1, 2011)

My ideal man is not afraid of a woman who is not afraid of him.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 2, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> My ideal man is not afraid of a woman who is not afraid of him.



Women like you make me both nervous and totally turned on...in theory, anyway.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 2, 2011)

My perfect BHM would be someone who was not ashamed of his size, whatever that may be. I don't have specific looks or weight in mind, just so long as he is really good at giving hugs, great big long ones. Sex should be a giggle as well as being sensual, hey don't take it too seriously.

Everything should be sensual (Sorry, Taurus thing I guess.) from touching to giving your loved one some tasty tidbits. Finger foods are fun!
Lots and lots of laughter.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 2, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> My perfect BHM would be someone who was not ashamed of his size, whatever that may be. I don't have specific looks or weight in mind, just so long as he is really good at giving hugs, great big long ones. Sex should be a giggle as well as being sensual, hey don't take it too seriously.
> 
> Everything should be sensual (Sorry, Taurus thing I guess.) from touching to giving your loved one some tasty tidbits. Finger foods are fun!
> Lots and lots of laughter.


I agree with this too... (also a Taurus so I definitely relate)


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 2, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Women like you make me both nervous and totally turned on...in theory, anyway.



Thanks...
_Attack of the Killer Kung-Fu Wolf Bitch: Coming to a Theater Near You.
_

This is the reaction I get from the majority of men that I meet. 

Intense sexual interest :smitten: 
Scrupulous deference :bow:
And eventual avoidance 

The few guys that have seen it through have been kind of "hypermasculine," if not physically, then mentally or emotionally.


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 4, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> My perfect BHM would be someone who was not ashamed of his size, whatever that may be. I don't have specific looks or weight in mind, just so long as he is really good at giving hugs, great big long ones. Sex should be a giggle as well as being sensual, hey don't take it too seriously.
> 
> Everything should be sensual (Sorry, Taurus thing I guess.) from touching to giving your loved one some tasty tidbits. Finger foods are fun!
> Lots and lots of laughter.





CastingPearls said:


> I agree with this too... (also a Taurus so I definitely relate)



I'm a Gemini but heeeellloooo there.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Willspark, Love the bit about the ballanced diet being a cookie in each hand. Now if you were with a taurus girl she would show you how to really enjoy them... possibly both at once! 

Sorry just being naughty...


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 4, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I'm a Gemini but heeeellloooo there.


You're just too cute!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh you know.... the usual.... Lungs, Heart...Spleen, Liver...


----------



## lovelocs (Jan 4, 2011)

My ideal BHM would also bake me a loaf of wheat bread with nuts and dried cranberries... Just sayin.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jan 4, 2011)

lovelocs said:


> My ideal BHM would also baked me a loaf of wheat bread with nuts and dried cranberries... Just sayin.



ya ya ya, when I've mastered the basic loaf!


----------



## WillSpark (Jan 5, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> Hi Willspark, Love the bit about the ballanced diet being a cookie in each hand. Now if you were with a taurus girl she would show you how to really enjoy them... possibly both at once!
> 
> Sorry just being naughty...



Naughty isn't encessarily a bad thing. I do in fact enjoy cookies, and normally in quantities bigger than one per hand.


----------



## FemFAtail (Jan 9, 2011)

I have found the perfect BHM. He is definitely soft in all the right areas yet very firm when you fill him up! He is wickedly handsome and rightfully winsome. Fun to be around all the time. He has such a wide girth that I am warmed even by his shadow!

When you find someone who has all the qualities that you treasure you have to let them know. That's what helps those wonderful qualities to shine even brighter.

I have to say that this is a very inspiring thread. What is perfect to one springboards into what's perfect to the next person. Viva la differance!

Oh, it is absolutely wonderful if your BHM likes to feed you and rub your belly too!


----------



## Kaylathebudgie (Jul 2, 2011)

bald, round face, cute beard is a plus, glasses are cute too, none too pretty, better if he has big eyes, double chin pls....


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jul 2, 2011)

Human. So, skin and relatively dry on the outside, and pink and squishy on the inside.

Likes music. This is important.

Likes to discuss politics without getting preachy at me.

Likes movies where things blow up, there's awesome cars involved, and preferably not too many mushy moments. 'Cause there's few romance movies I really like at all.

Willing to give as much to a relationship as I am.

Reading is preferable...especially if it's horror novels and comic books.

As far as physical, big belly, moobs, at least 5'7", and I'm a sucker for pretty eyes.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 2, 2011)

info on me....

6'1" 420lbs, tattoos, bald head, man boobs, big hands (size 15 ring), soft, big belly, LOVE music, cuddling and cooking... 

just thought I'd toss my self into this ring


----------



## Mordecai (Jul 2, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Human. So, skin and relatively dry on the outside, and pink and squishy on the inside.



What do you have against us folk that are purple and bumping on the inside?


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 3, 2011)

nic_nic07 said:


> Adam Richman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!!!! That's all


----------



## deadlysyndrome (Jul 3, 2011)

All I want out of life is a nice semi-nerdy guy who'll curl up in bed with me and watch sci-fi movies all day. Someone who'll go to record stores and comic shops with me every week. Good sense of humor, intellectual. Maybe a book or film buff? That would be nice. I want someone who's going to show me new things, whether it be in the world or just a new author or musician.
350~lbs, shorter than 6'. long-ish dark hair... a beard and glasses would be a plus... and he has to be proud or at least content with himself. Self-esteem issues should be my job, not his.

Now I'm going to spend the rest of tonight in dream land.
hah.


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 5, 2011)

Outside: The face is really important to me. I tend to like big, dark eyes, but I'll take whatever if the inside criteria is met.

Inside: Skilled at psychological acrobatics. I'm a monkey so I need a lot of mental stimulation, unfortunately. 


Other Pluses:
-Loves music & can tolerate my love for high culture.
-A profound, almost religious love for hamburgers.
-Good hygiene. This one is especially important. I recently had an encounter dancing with a large man in a club and up close he smelled like angels having a bbq! It was amazing and almost holy. 
-Skeptics and Atheists ride for free! Just kidding! But I do enjoy the company of S&A's that I've met in the past.  

Too many !!!!'s.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 5, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> Outside: The face is really important to me. I tend to like big, dark eyes, but I'll take whatever if the inside criteria is met.
> 
> Inside: Skilled at psychological acrobatics. I'm a monkey so I need a lot of mental stimulation, unfortunately.
> 
> ...



funny you mention it, i usually dab a bit of Sweet Baby Ray's under each moob when i go trolling for FFAs, lol


----------



## tigerlily (Jul 5, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> funny you mention it, i usually dab a bit of Sweet Baby Ray's under each moob when i go trolling for FFAs, lol



God! That's delicious! That's like a surprise inside of a surprise.

"Dear Diary, Jackpot!".


----------



## Hole (Jul 7, 2011)

An asshole to the world but a puppy when I hold him.


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 7, 2011)

Hole said:


> An asshole to the world but a puppy when I hold him.



fuck you! hold me?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> fuck you! hold me?



No fish, it's an asshole to the world, not to her. So you say "fuck EVERYBODY!! Hold me?"


----------



## Hole (Jul 7, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No fish, it's an asshole to the world, not to her. So you say "fuck EVERYBODY!! Hold me?"



Haha. Exactly. You know how it is.


----------



## imfree (Jul 7, 2011)

Hole said:


> An asshole to the world but a puppy when I hold him.



Ha!, A man who will nuke Hyde Park, but cry in your arms!


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 7, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No fish, it's an asshole to the world, not to her. So you say "fuck EVERYBODY!! Hold me?"





Hole said:


> Haha. Exactly. You know how it is.



sorry, it was early and i hadn't had my coffee yet. thank you for pointing out my mistake. 

ahem.


fuck EVERYBODY!!


Hold me?


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> sorry, it was early and i hadn't had my coffee yet. thank you for pointing out my mistake.
> 
> ahem.
> 
> ...



*Holds Fish*


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jul 9, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> Also he should read books. Really turned off by men who don't read.



Can anyone help me out with this quote? I'm having trouble figuring out what the squiggly lines mean.


----------



## honeymilk (Jul 9, 2011)

I love it when boys are the same height as me (i'm 5'10, so thats not hard), cute face, has to love to eat. In regards to weight, anything under 250lbs is pretty boring to me and i don't have an upper limit. My boyfriend is only about 250lbs and he would look SO GOOD if he were bigger :eat2:

He also has to be a massive dork like I am.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 9, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> *Holds Fish*



Can I get in on this action?


----------



## seagirl (Jul 10, 2011)

tall, big squishy belly :eat2: , short hair, some chest hair, big thighs, squishy arms, and an adorable round face


----------



## djudex (Jul 10, 2011)

seagirl said:


> tall, big squishy belly :eat2: , short hair, some chest hair, big thighs, squishy arms, and an adorable round face



Man, that sounds like someone I know.....

Oh yeah that's right.

How you doin'?


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 10, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> *Holds Fish*





theronin23 said:


> Can I get in on this action?



i feel sooo safe. and a little damp... this is one sweaty filet o' fish sandwhich!


----------



## Rathkhan (Jul 10, 2011)

seagirl said:


> tall, big squishy belly :eat2: , short hair, some chest hair, big thighs, squishy arms, and an adorable round face



Well, I gotcha on everything but the chest hair! *rubs my chin* I have facial hair, I could transplant I suppose!! :doh:


----------



## djudex (Jul 10, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> i feel sooo safe. and a little damp... this is one sweaty filet o' fish sandwhich!



Moist fish...


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 10, 2011)

Because who the hell likes their fish dry?!


----------

